# Is the Bosch MRP23EVSK not just an improved 1617?



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Was watching a video on the MRP23EVSK, and I see they made some improvements. 
One thing I like is it actually has led lights built in , plus the power switch is on the handle making it more ergonomical .
But I mostly hear about the 1617EVSPK on the forum . 
My idea was to buy the 1617 with its fixed base as it’s cheaper , and use it in a router table with a lift possibly, and to buy the MRP23 for plunge routing .


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

My toonie is,it is a PITA to swap a router out of the table to use as a hand held, get 2 routers that fit your needs separately.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> My toonie is,it is a PITA to swap a router out of the table to use as a hand held, get 2 routers that fit your needs separately.
> Herb


Yes that’s the plan . Get the 1617 for a lift , and the 23 for plunging . I have the Festool 1400 and to tell you truth I don’t like the ergonomics of the handles . 
Sweet router otherwise and probably makes as much noise as a spindle.

Plus you can’t have too many routers


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Is that kind of like the handplane collectors? I have known some that have walls and drawers full of planers, and never do a lick of woodworking, or have sharpened a single plane.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Is that kind of like the handplane collectors? I have known some that have walls and drawers full of planers, and never do a lick of woodworking, or have sharpened a single plane.
> Herb


Not understanding the question? The Festool 1400 is a router


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

herb stoops said:


> my toonie is,it is a pita to swap a router out of the table to use as a hand held, get 2 routers that fit your needs separately.
> Herb


yup!!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Not understanding the question? The Festool 1400 is a router


My point was there are people too that collect routers and never use them all. I am one of those I have several routes I have never used, still in the box, I guess you could call them spares. (no HF)
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> My point was there are people too that collect routers and never use them all. I am one of those I have several routes I have never used, still in the box, I guess you could call them spares. (no HF)
> Herb


if you had them from you'd need a truckload of them as ''spares''....


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> My point was there are people too that collect routers and never use them all. I am one of those I have several routes I have never used, still in the box, I guess you could call them spares. (no HF)
> Herb


I have a few spares around still in the box. Instead of changing worn-out brushes in a router you can just chunk the old router in the trash and get a new one out a box. Keeps your hands clean.>


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*A Bit of Humous*



Herb Stoops said:


> My toonie is,it is a PITA to swap a router out of the table to use as a hand held, get 2 routers that fit your needs separately.
> Herb


I had to go back and reread that, "How'd Herb get started on Greek food???"


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Was watching a video on the MRP23EVSK, and I see they made some improvements.
> One thing I like is it actually has led lights built in , plus the power switch is on the handle making it more ergonomical .
> But I mostly hear about the 1617EVSPK on the forum .
> My idea was to buy the 1617 with its fixed base as it’s cheaper , and use it in a router table with a lift possibly, and to buy the MRP23 for plunge routing .


Bosch MRF23EVS vs Bosch 1617EVS ? Which is the Better Router?

Herb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Herb Stoops said:


> Is that kind of like the handplane collectors? I have known some that have walls and drawers full of planers, and never do a lick of woodworking, or have sharpened a single plane.
> Herb


But they look mighty fine displayed on the walls. Gives a look of an old timer..........


----------



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

I had good luck with the 23(but then I had bad luck with a Porter Cable so maybe I should shut up) Oh well charging ahead, the switch in the handle design helps with control especially when shutting down at the end of routing a freehand design. 

I have messed up some projects using my palm router trying reach over and shut the unit off.

The only issue I ever had with the 23 was trying to use it in a table-the lift is a bad design and dirt in the switch causing it to fail. The dirt in the switch problem never showed up when using the unit out of the table.

It has a heavier feel to it compared to my 1617 when free handing which helps me with control.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I had to go back and reread that, "How'd Herb get started on Greek food???"


Now that's funny! A very good sense of humour!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> Now that's funny! A very good sense of humour!



Thats Dan he sees the humerous side of things. LOL
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Charlie68 said:


> I had good luck with the 23(but then I had bad luck with a Porter Cable so maybe I should shut up) Oh well charging ahead, the switch in the handle design helps with control especially when shutting down at the end of routing a freehand design.
> 
> I have messed up some projects using my palm router trying reach over and shut the unit off.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input Charlie . I’ll only be using the 23 as a plunge router and the 1617 mounted in a lift , so shouldn’t have any issues .

One thing I was wondering, is why people couldn’t incorporate a foot switch to shut their router off and on if your free handing something.
Seems like it would help in some situations where the router doesn’t have an easily accessible switch .
I think the 23 is a genius design with the plates that give the motor continuity to the handle . Kuddos to Bosch for actually innovating something


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I guess my next question is do I order these routers threw Amazon or Home Depot .
The price is similar I believe , and I’d feel better going threw HD warranty wise , so I guess HD is the winner.
Of course HD in Canada does not stock them, go figure


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> One thing I was wondering, is why people couldn’t incorporate a foot switch to shut their router off and on if your free handing something.
> Seems like it would help in some situations where the router doesn’t have an easily accessible switch .


Rick, in my opinion, a footswitch is an accident waiting to happen. Not just because you could end up with cut fingers but we all, or at least I have a bad habit of piling things on empty flat surfaces. That might throw things if the switch gets stepped on accidentally. Again that is just my opinion.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> Rick,
> 1... in my opinion, a footswitch is an accident waiting to happen.
> 2... I have a bad habit of piling things on empty flat surfaces.


1... agreed
2... you are alone in that department...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I do recommend a variable speed control on the table mounted routers, it also can be used to turn the router on/off. They say that the speed controls don't work on soft start and variable speed routers. I have an older PC7518 in my jessem table and set it on hi speed on the motor and use the speed control. On the other table I have a Bosch 1617 and do the same. Both seem to work OK.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> One thing I was wondering, is why people couldn’t incorporate a foot switch to shut their router off and on if your free handing something.
> Seems like it would help in some situations where the router doesn’t have an easily accessible switch .


I have used a foot switch often. I bought the one that Lee Valley sells which is a rubber bulb with an air hose that goes to the switch box which you plug the router into. I've found you have to get in the habit of putting the switch under your work and back a little ways so that you can't accidentally step on it but have to purposefully reach a bit to get to it. Most often I use it when I'm outside routing something long on saw horses where there is nothing handy to lay the router down on. The foot switch allows me to hang onto the router until it stops spinning so I can put it down safely. I did accidentally step on the switch a few times until I developed a better work procedure. You can get foot switches which are guarded too which that isn't as much of a problem with. 

An added bonus of having a foot switch is that it can be used on a drill press too.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I have used a foot switch often. I bought the one that Lee Valley sells which is a rubber bulb with an air hose that goes to the switch box which you plug the router into. I've found you have to get in the habit of putting the switch under your work and back a little ways so that you can't accidentally step on it but have to purposefully reach a bit to get to it. Most often I use it when I'm outside routing something long on saw horses where there is nothing handy to lay the router down on. The foot switch allows me to hang onto the router until it stops spinning so I can put it down safely. I did accidentally step on the switch a few times until I developed a better work procedure. You can get foot switches which are guarded too which that isn't as much of a problem with.
> 
> An added bonus of having a foot switch is that it can be used on a drill press too.


Wow I never even thought of using one for the drill press , and there’s many a time when I wished I had some way of turning it off instead of using my nose


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> Rick, in my opinion, a footswitch is an accident waiting to happen. Not just because you could end up with cut fingers but we all, or at least I have a bad habit of piling things on empty flat surfaces. That might throw things if the switch gets stepped on accidentally. Again that is just my opinion.


I would actually have a series circuit . On my work station I have a decora switch . I’d have that on in order to supply current to the outlet that’s connected to the foot switch .
Of course nothings fool proof


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I’m looking forward to next Friday . HD was out of stock online for the 1617, so I ordered them both threw amazon


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Just ordered these while I’m at it . May use them someday, and they work on Incra plates and lifts as they have the same radius


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys I’m sure seeing a lot of complaints with the MRP23 not having a very smooth plunge action .
I hope this is because someone hasn’t been diligent about maintenance,and not a design problem ?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I cancelled the 23 and am keeping the 1617 for a lift . I’m just hearing to many horror stories regarding the 23 , and they were brand new and sticking .
As one persons mentioned , it may not hurt to put some dry lube on the posts regardless of being new .
Never had any sticking issues with my Festool though , so it makes me concerned it’s a design issue


----------



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

I only had the fixed base so I can't speak to using it as a plunge unit.

Sorry it did not work out for you. Can you get a plunge base for the Porter Cables? They would be heavy but solid. Just don't send them to Denver for service.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Charlie68 said:


> I only had the fixed base so I can't speak to using it as a plunge unit.
> 
> Sorry it did not work out for you. Can you get a plunge base for the Porter Cables? They would be heavy but solid. Just don't send them to Denver for service.


It’s all good Charlie . I have a Festool 1400 plunge router , but I don’t like the handles all that much , but it works .
I have to get the 1617 to see what all the fuss is about . Wish 8 could actually play with a 23 in store so I could see for myself


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

@RainMan 2.0
Rick, you did not reply on your other thread - which model of Makita do you have, with the sloppy plunge?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Biagio said:


> @RainMan 2.0
> Rick, you did not reply on your other thread - which model of Makita do you have, with the sloppy plunge?


2301, 0900 and 1101....
they tend to rock/pivot on the plunge from what appears to be a sloppy fit...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Biagio said:


> @RainMan 2.0
> Rick, you did not reply on your other thread - which model of Makita do you have, with the sloppy plunge?


Here it is . Just enough play to be an issue . It’s on a craftsmen circle cutting jig, and I’m hoping the Bosch 1617 base fits ,but I doubt it. They made different plates at the time so that you could use different routers . It’s got the Makita one on it now.

In the last pic you can see where the arrows are pointing , and that’s the area where the play in the plunge took out a little additional material


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow is Amazon fast . It was supposed to show up on Friday, but Christmas came even earlier.
I have to say although this was intended for under table mounting in an Incra lift , I like the plunge fine adjustment system


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Yes, I read a lot of negative reviews of the 23. I am very fond of my 1617 kit. Bosch does make a special fixed base for the 1617 to be permanently mounted to a router table; it has a Through-base lead screw which can be adjusted from above the table with aT-handled hex key (or a hex driver chucked into your trusty drill or socket driver). 

I bought that base for about $50 from Amazon and am very happy with it. As it turns out, it is very easy to swap the motor over to a different base — just flip the lever like all of their bases.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Straightlines said:


> Yes, I read a lot of negative reviews of the 23. I am very fond of my 1617 kit. Bosch does make a special fixed base for the 1617 to be permanently mounted to a router table; it has a Through-base lead screw which can be adjusted from above the table with aT-handled hex key (or a hex driver chucked into your trusty drill or socket driver).
> 
> I bought that base for about $50 from Amazon and am very happy with it. As it turns out, it is very easy to swap the motor over to a different base — just flip the lever like all of their bases.


The 1617 does seem easy to remove , a nice system actually. Thanks for the post


----------



## OldCurmudgeon (Feb 25, 2012)

The MRP23EVSK is quite heavy and hard to use as a hand-held router (plunge or fixed base). On the other hand, its motor casing has an uncommon size so it doesn't fit in some of the popular lifts. I regret buying it instead of the 1617 because I use it very rarely when I don't have a choice, and then only for short period of times, and I don't get the cut quality I expect because it's hard to control due to its weight.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I use a pair of them on the Leigh dovetail jig, they're made to order for the job..
but I don't consider the 17 or 23 unwieldy or heavy...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

OldCurmudgeon said:


> The MRP23EVSK is quite heavy and hard to use as a hand-held router (plunge or fixed base). On the other hand, its motor casing has an uncommon size so it doesn't fit in some of the popular lifts. I regret buying it instead of the 1617 because I use it very rarely when I don't have a choice, and then only for short period of times, and I don't get the cut quality I expect because it's hard to control due to its weight.


I believe the 23 won’t fit a lift because of the attached guide on the side that provides contact to the switch . 
I’ve never used the 23 , but I see it’s heavier than my Festool by over 2.5 pounds .
I basically bought the 1617 for a lift , but I believe it’s probably a good all around router


----------

